# Dill's TG Chimera Due November 27th!!!!



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Well Mira is due tomorrow! She should go at anytime. I am going to South Texas to pick up a buck today so I am hoping she doesn't go a day early. Or at least I am hoping she will wait until after I get home. lol I know she only has one. As she has no baby bump. But she has a filling udder. I feel no kids. She has had white/clear discharge for 2 weeks now. Didn't have any today, for the first time in two weeks. So far I am liking the way her udder looks! :thumb:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

:applaud: I hope she waits for you!

I miss having itty bitty babies jumping around


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank goodness she didn't go today!!! :leap: :leap: She is due tomorrow so maybe we will see babies then. She isn't going to go tonight though for sure.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Babies?


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Nope not yet. :sigh: I am going out to check her right now though! Just got home from work. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Still making you wait.... that is so stressful.... :hug:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

She is close but hasn't filled her udder. After 11 years of goat raising I do not believe that is a must before they kid. I have had many does kid with and udder that isn't so full its swollen. She has plenty of colostrum. She has started licking me when I go in her pen. :laugh:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Exciting......


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She sounds close!!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Well she is at day 152 and it doesn't look like she will kid tonight. Maybe day 153?? :greengrin:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

aggggggghhhhhhhh...... the waiting is torture......


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Any babies yet? She is really making you wait. Thinking pink :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

No babies yet, this morning she had a lo-o-ong clear discharge dragging the ground but her ligaments are as hard as a rock. Still hasn't filled her udder yet. What is the day mark that you have them induced? Is it day 160? I forgot... She just doesn't look close like she needs to be. And I know 11/27 was day 150 for her.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Have your dang kids already!!!!!! I'm not sure about the induction issue. I'm excited to see this girl's kids. I have a buckling whose dad is from the Dill herd. I imagine she is very, very close if she has a huge string dragging about.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

It was very thin string and it was clear. She lost it this morning and no longer has discharge. Right now she is standing pushed against the fence that the bucks are in, wagging her tail and acting as though she is in heat. She is also making buck noises. Like the howling noise they make.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Was she leash bred?


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

All my breedings are done when I am there.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

SkyesRanch said:


> Well Mira is due tomorrow!


Did she kid yet?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would think that you could induce by then if not sooner knowing that there was no possible way she was bred later.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I wouldn't let mine go any later than day 155. Hopefully she gives you babies soon!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhh the torture of waiting!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Is induceing an expensive procedure? Is it a pretty common thing for yall? In 11 years I have never had to do it...


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Still no kids this morning and she doesn't even act like she is going to have them.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Maybe she will surprise you by having them today or tomorrow.

Today should be day 154 right? myfainters said she doesn't let them go more than 155...so maybe you could she if she has them by tomorrow and then induce after that if needed (?)


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Well her ligaments are rock hard still. So the likelyhood of surprise is very limited.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Has she kidded? I hope she is alright and not having any problems ray:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope she has those babies soon! ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope she is alright.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things? :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

How are things going? shoot me an email if you want info on inducing and how to.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

SORRY IT HAS BEEN SO LONG!!  

She is doing fine. Somehow I feel that she has a later due date. She just doesn't look ready. I wouldn't feel right induceing her. My buck must have escaped in there and got back in his pen without me knowing. :? She was by herself today. But otherwise is eating and drinking fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you checked in....does sound like a possible later date..... :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Do they share a fenceline?

I would watch her and check her temp in case she lost the kids and hasn't birthed them for some reason. Hopefully she just got bred later somehow.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I know she hasn't had them. Yes they do share a fenceline.

She still has milk. Udder hasn't changed at all. No discharge in like 10 days.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Are you sure its not a precocious udder? Maybe she was in heat when you saw the discharge??

Could you post pictures of her?


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

No she doesn't have a precocious udder... I have had her awhile and know her pretty well. If she has an udder, she is bred. Just a delayed due date.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

:whatgoat: :whatgoat: :whatgoat: :whatgoat: :whatgoat: :whatgoat: :whatgoat: 
She came into heat today... :angry: She has had an udder the size of a golf ball for over a month. I don't know what happened. She was flat dry then got a little udder and now in heat... I might sell her. I don't want to deal with her unconsistant reproductive behavior. She isn't that valuable to me. :doh:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Sometimes bred does will act like they are in heat, if she is due soon her pooch would definitely look very soft and larger then when she isn't bred (usually twice its normal size).

Why don't you post a picture of her and see what everybody else thinks?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree to post a photo. If she has always been so regular and easy to tell and you have not seen any heats I would suspect that she lost a pregnancy and would monitor her temp and attitude for signs of infection. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have you ever seen a bloody discharge coming from her? :hug:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Nope no bloody discharge. I have kept her in a smaller pen so if she passed anything I would totally know. I am pretty sure I am going to sell her. I don't want to deal with her peculiarities. Her bloodlines are nice but not that valuable to me... :roll: 

Pictures are impossible considering I work most of the day and it's dark before I get home. I can tell she is no where near kidding though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:chin: :scratch:


----------

